# 2 yr old peeing every 30 minutes??



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

Is this normal?

I became convicted that using sposies is really awful. I've known it for a long time, I just reached my tipping point.

So, since DD2 is 28 mos I decided to do what I call "mommy training" and put her on the potty every hour or so to keep her dry which would hopefully, eventually, lead to her knowing when she needs to go and staying dry on her own.

She's familiar with the potty. She has a big sister who goes potty and even helps DD2 go potty sometimes. She's been asking to wear panties when given the choice of panties, diaper, or pull-up. We have the training panties with the extra absorbency deal in them.

Here's the problem -- she wets her panties every 20-30 minutes. I'm not kidding. We went through close to a dozen pairs of panties yesterday from 9am until about 6:30pm.

Does this kid have a UTI or something? Or is she just not ready physically to hold it in at all? Seriously. I have friend whose kids are using the potty who are my DD's age or younger. I know she's technically old enough to do it. But is she ready?

I really want to get her out of sposie diapers. I don't want to spend a bunch of money on cloth diapers for the few months it might be before we try potty learning again.

This is a great time to learn potty since it's summer and we can go sans pants around the house. I'd like her to be wetting less by October if possible. Oh, and she'll start preschool in Sept.


----------



## tribalmax (Oct 10, 2004)

Dd had a few UTIs when she was about that age.

It could be nothing -- but getting a sample shouldn't be too hard -- and I would test if I were you. Sometimes that was the only symptom DD had.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

take her to the potty every 20 minutes instead of every hour.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

The first thing I thought of after UTI is diabetes. But thats because my close friends daughter was diagnosed at 2 years old. That was her primary symptom, frequent urination. Is she also drinking a lot? Losing any weight? Does she urinate a small amount, or is it large?

I second the thought to get her tested just to be sure.


----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

No weight loss. No excessive thirst. But that is terrible for your friend.

UTI is one possibility, too. I've never had a UTI myself, so I have no idea what it's like. That makes it harder for me to figure out whether this is what's wrong with my DD.

I'm thinking that peeing every 20 min might be normal for her, also. If that's the case I guess I need to figure out how to switch to cloth dipes this late in the game. sigh...


----------



## myrmom (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:

Does this kid have a UTI or something? Or is she just not ready physically to hold it in at all? Seriously. I have friend whose kids are using the potty who are my DD's age or younger. I know she's technically old enough to do it. But is she ready?
my guess is she is not ready...

When my son was that age he was doing the same thing...so we stopped bothering with the training for awhile...we are back at it and he has just turned 3....he still wont ask to go on the potty but will hold it anywhere from 2-4 hours....


----------



## Lia & Eva's Mama (Jul 10, 2007)

untill she can learn bladder controll she will be peeing every 20-30 min, aftter a little practice she'll be able to hold it longer and longer. just sticlk to panyies so she'll know exactly what its like to be wet.


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

My ds is just showing interest in the potty and seems to go every 10 minutes. He is constantly running to the potty trying to poop or pee.He thinks he has to poop constantly. What does she do after she goes?

This whole potty is thing is exhausting!


----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

When she wets she finds me and announces, "I tinkled my panties!" We remove the we panties, sit on the potty in case there's more to come out, put on dry panties. Thirty minutes later the scenario plays again.

Sometimes I try to preempt the wet panties by putting her on the potty before she goes. Nothing comes out. Ten minutes later, "Mommy! I tinkled my panties!"

Exhausting is right.

DH says maybe she's not ready yet. I dunno. I tend to be a persevere kind of person, and I think summer is the optimal time to be running around in just panties while trying to get the hang of the whole potty business.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprildawn* 
No weight loss. No excessive thirst. But that is terrible for your friend.


Good that there are no other symptoms! It is possible that peeing often is just how she is too.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

MY DS#1 was like that. He'd pee in the potty, and then wet his pants 20 minutes later. He didn't potty train until 3 years 10 months. Needless to say, I hated potty training!


----------



## khrys (Aug 1, 2005)

Frequent urination can be caused by food sensitivities or just certain foods. Here is a related topic:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?p=8677041


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Personally, I think you should just wait. You'll drive yourself nuts for months this way. If you wait until she is ready it will go much faster.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

That's how Annabelle was when she first started learning to use the potty. It was mind boggling.

She is 25 months now and has been trained for a few months, but at first it drove me batty - lots of laundry. It gets better. If she's not the one that initiated the potty learning, then I might question if she was ready. Annabelle initiated potty learning at our house at 18 months.

If you would feel better, by all means get her checked.

Liz


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

dd has been like this since birth pretty much.. the kid pees all the time, and we are having major potty issues because of it. Poop is ok on the potty, but I can't catch the pee in time... it's too frequent!

DD actually was tested for diabetes at her 2yo check up because I mentioned it to the ped - she was fine. I never thought of a UTI as a possible cause, but I really think it's just her. It's definitely something I'm keeping an eye on though, and it does make potty learning tough. 'course now she has a cast on (she broke her leg a few days ago) so I don't think we'll be pushing the potty for a couple of months anyway


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe visit the EC (elimination communication) forum here on MDC to get some ideas on getting her to signal in advance? Potty trips every 20-30 minutes seem pretty normal for friends I've seen handle potty learning kids or EC kids. My daughter will pee that frequently with her diaper off.


----------



## naturalthinker (Jun 6, 2007)

it could be juice... a friend who 'normally' doesn't give juice to her son gave some apple juice in a box and he peed non-stop, ever 20-30 minutes, for a good day (14 hours).

My family has a history of similar reactions to orange juice...


----------



## naturalthinker (Jun 6, 2007)

Also, since she does go so frequently, she would be a good candidate for 'Toilet Training in Less than a Day' - We've had supper success with that training method, and it is intended to be positive and rewarding for the child...
http://www.amazon.com/Toilet-Trainin...5686502&sr=1-1


----------

